# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si mund të shkoj në Kanada?

## Wordless

Falemners prej jush

----------


## Darius

Ke disa tema ne kete forum te hapura mbi emigrimin ne Kanada. Mund t'i lexosh ne lidhjet e meposhtme:


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...rimi+ne+kanada

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...rimi+ne+kanada

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...rimi+ne+kanada

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...rimi+ne+Kanada

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...rimi+ne+Kanada

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...rimi+ne+kanada


Ka shume tema te tjera po besoj keto qe po jap si lidhje jane mese te mjaftueshme per te krijuar nje ide. Do perqendrohesha me shume ne dy lidhjet e para. Ato permbajne dhe informacionin me te zgjeruar per pyetjen tende.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

E para duhet te kesh zgjedhur vendin ku do te shkosh , pasi cdo qytet varet nga provinca ne te cilen ndodhet , dhe cdo province, pavaresisht se thuhet se Emigracioni eshte nje ne te gjithe Kanadane, ka ndryshime qe here here jane ne favor apo disfavor te emigrantit. 

Duhet te dish ne c'fushe do ta gjeshe veten per te bere nje kerkim me te shendoshe ne ndihmen e shpernguljes dhe rehatimit sa me te shpejte

Temat qe ka sjelle Darius me siper mund te te vinin ne ndihme, por mesa pash une jane hapur  shume kohe perpara dhe kohe pas kohe gjerat ndryshojne ne vartesi te politikes se partise qe eshte ne pushtet.

----------


## Wordless

Une kerkova nje menyre te shpejte me cash ne dore me i hyp avionit e drejt e nKanada se atje kam njerz qe mpresin. Prap se prap faleminerit

----------


## Darius

Unlimited une personalisht kam shume vite qe jam nenshtetas kanadez dhe si rrjedhoje skam patur me interes te ndiqja zhvillimet mbi emigracionin apo menyrat sesi mund te vihet ne Kanada. Pra informacioni qe po jap mund te mos jete i sakte por kam degjuar qe e ardhura ne menyre klandestine ne Canada nuk te sjell perfitimin qe te ka sjelle me pare. Tani shteti kanadez nuk te fut fare brenda territorit po te mban disi te izoluar ne aeroport dhe te mbyll procesin brenda nje kohe rekord. Kjo do te thote ose te pranon te futesh ne Canada e me pas te fillosh proceduren per te marre dokumentat, ose te kthen mbrapsht. Gje qe me pare se bente. Di qe ka patur nje fluks relativisht te madh nga Greqia kur filloi kriza ekonomike dhe midis shume grekeve qe erdhen kishte dhe shqiptare me nenshtetesi greke. Po grekeve ju lejohet ardhja pa vize dhe punesimi i perkohshem, plus qe komuniteti grek eshte goxha i madh dhe relativisht i fuqishem keshtuqe ata kane se ku te perplasen. Qe mos dal nga tema, une do te keshilloja qe me pare te merrje vesh nese vjen ne Canada ilegalisht, a ke mundesi te futesh ne territorin kanadez po u dorezove ne aeroport (gje qe te lehteson marrjen e dokumentave pasi vleresohet si ndershmeri nga ana jote) apo mund te futesh ilegalisht me pasaporte tjeter e me pas te fillosh proceduren...Pra interesohu me pare te mesosh keto gjera. Pastaj kerko mundesine per te ardhur. Nese informacioni qe merr eshte ai qe te intereson atehere po dite nje gjuhe te huaj bli nje pasaporte dhe merre guximin te vish vete. Po te shikosh se cfare fytyrash kane ardhur ketu me pasaporta te huaja te vjen deshira te qash. lol

----------


## Wordless

ok Darius flm per keshillen. A din kush se ku mund ta gjej pashaporten per te ikur ne Kanada dhe sa shkon si cmim ? flm

----------


## Darius

Kjo qe kerkon eshte dicka qe nuk mund dhe as duhet te diskutohet ne nje forum. Mos harro, falsifikimi i nje pasaporte eshte dicka e jashteligjshme dhe e denueshme. Disa gjera mundohu t'i mbash private.

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (30-05-2014)

----------


## Wordless

Me bo me e majt privat nuk mundem me e gjet dikend qe mund te me mbaroje pune. Une pse pash qe kishin kerku edhe te tjere thash po e provoj edhe une se ndoshta dikush me kontakton privat.

----------


## Wordless

Po ndonje shoqat a ka ?

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Shoqata bashkesia Shqiptaro-Kanadeze 

http://albcan.ca/alb/

----------


## Wordless

Me Aeroplan, se me Anije zgjat ca si shumë !!  :perqeshje: 

Unlimited, kot lodhesh dhe shpreson ndihmë nga forumistët për këtë çështje, më mirë bëj një xhiro andej nga kafenet pranë us embasyy. Një shoku im aty e gjeti sekserin dhe ka dy vjet që ndodhet në USA .. e po gjete mënërë për të vajtur në USA, imagjino sa vl është për të ikur në Canada  :shkelje syri:  Hajde suksese miku im dhe paç fat !!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Kallxomni ju mu qysh me ardhe te nje pune e mire ne Canada se me shku nuk po asht edhe problem.?

----------


## mia@

Paske pretendime ti lexues ! 
Pune te mire thote, ...haha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

Jo vetem ajo. Shiko dhe si e kerkon, sikur ja ke per borxh. Po drunj mbeten keta njerez.

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (30-05-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> Shoqata bashkesia Shqiptaro-Kanadeze 
> 
> http://albcan.ca/alb/


Jo bre du shoqat qe meret me dergim te njerzve per gjoja specializime etjer

----------


## Wordless

> Kallxomni ju mu qysh me ardhe te nje pune e mire ne Canada se me shku nuk po asht edhe problem.?


Punen e mire ta gjej une sa te shkojm ne Kanada, ti veq tregom se qysh muj me shku. Ne do hajde me mu

----------


## Wordless

Jam tu prit une, ne hall jam e ju bani si t'doni

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Paske pretendime ti lexues ! 
> Pune te mire thote, ...haha


Po he nuk kerkoj pune me post te lart, ja psh te kem nje kompjuter nje zyre dhe nje page  :ngerdheshje:  mesatare 3 mij e 200 dollar ne muaj :P

----------


## Wordless

200 dollar dita ta gjej une, po ti mduket as qe ja ke haberin me nis ken anej

----------


## Wordless

Nuk doni me pa ken tu bo hajer ju pranej nuk ma gjeni mundsin me hik

----------

